
Triple Parity and Beyond – Linux RAID Storage - teddyh
http://www.spinics.net/lists/raid/msg45073.html
======
ryan-c
Did you mean to link
[http://www.spinics.net/lists/raid/msg44948.html](http://www.spinics.net/lists/raid/msg44948.html)?

~~~
teddyh
No, not really. Your link is the beginning of the thread, but what I wanted to
link to was Duncan’s clarification of what it was all about.

